# Feeding black sunflower seeds



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What kind of sunflower seeds do you guys feed? Is it the kind you find with the bird seed? How much do you feed?


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Sunflower seeds are really high in oil, so take care to only feed in moderation.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She really needs it right now. She's got some bad dry skin. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Any are fine, just give her a handful to start.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you mix it in with the grain or leave it out free choice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want it to be only black oil sunflower seeds but usually it is in the bird section. You would add it to their feed. Free choice is too much and would get very expensive.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Karen!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I just add one 8 ounce can (empty and washed tomato sauce can works great) to each goats feed


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I give each full grown Boer 25-30goats seeds in each feeding. Too much fat is bad for goats. This gave their hair a nice shine and cleared up the flakes in about 6 weeks without fattening them too much.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I also add a small handful of the black oil sunflower seed in their grain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

8 oz seems too much especially to start with...we add just a small handful to each feed dish...BOSS is awesome as a helpful addition to feed..but too much of a good thing is still too much : ) 
We buy ours at the feed store or Tractor supply...but bird section at wal mart works too : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I feel really silly here  but whatever , here goes...:sigh:
Do you feed the BOSS in the shell or shelled :scratch:
I was going to buy a big bag of them at my feed store and everybody looked at me like I was crazy when I said it was for my goats :shrug: so I didn't buy
them . I cant imagine them eating the shelled ones :shocked:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...I really like you trickyroo : ) Feed shell and all : ) Dont let them store bullies keep you from what you want for your goats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura I have always bought it shelled. My girls eat it like candy! 
I don't feed much to some of my easy keepers because it is high in fat, but the others get a good amount


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Shell and all here too. 

8 ounce tomato sauce can. The really small one! Works great for me it is a about one handful. I like to know exactly how many ounces/pounds total each goat gets so i use cans.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep. I feed shells and all too. I mix about 4 cups in with their grain in a 6 qt bucket.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I've been wanting to try BOSS for my goats and have an additional question. Is there such a thing as coated and uncoated ones? I know some people feed it to horses, and they stress getting the un-coated for them. Is either type OK for goats?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all . I know you shouldn't feel silly asking a question here .
And I always tell people never to feel that way , lol, but that was we question I dreaded asking and I was hoping someone else would ask 
it , lol. The feed stores I go to , I don't think they know too much about goats. One woman who is very nice told me that I shouldn't feed alfalfa to them because its too rich. Another was shocked i fed beet pulp 
pellets ! One time I was buying hay and I was waiting for t to be brought out to the truck . I started talking to another person who was waiting for the same type of hay. Out came his hay , green as green can be , gorgeous ! Out came mine , not as green , a bit burnt and just not a good looking bale at all. We both looked at each other surprised.
I asked the guy who brought it out and he asked if I was he one who had the goats , I said yes , thats me. He said " yeah , that's yours , it's perfect for goats , they don't need good hay ". What !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I flipped ! I went back in to the register where I paid good money for that bale and said why do I get the damaged bales of hay when I paid the same amount the last person did and he has horses ?
The people there are very nice and always willing to go that extra mile and beyond to help you , but are seriously under educated about goats.
They kind of gulped and said it was a mistake , the guy brought the wrong bale out and they would correct it immediately.
I just let it go, what's the point of arguing. It's not their fault they don't know what a goats diet consists of. They are all horse people at heart.
It's fine, I still go there, really like the people and the store itself , and they ask how the goats are all the time .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was just thinking , wait till I go back to order the BOSS 
The girl there will probably fall off the chair :ROFL:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , I feel really silly here  but whatever , here goes...:sigh:
> Do you feed the BOSS in the shell or shelled :scratch:
> I was going to buy a big bag of them at my feed store and everybody looked at me like I was crazy when I said it was for my goats :shrug: so I didn't buy
> them . I cant imagine them eating the shelled ones :shocked:


^ My goats will have to shell their own. But, so far only the mice and birds that come get a few shell theirs.

I got some 40lb bags at Atwoods the other day for $14 on sale. Sometimes TSC has them on sale for $18.

I add about 4oz to 3lbs of feed for my show animals. I add 3-5lbs for every 100lbs of feed for my does in milk with kids. I add 8-10lbs for 100lbs feed in the creep feeder for kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very funny GTAllen


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Very funny GTAllen


I am still smiling. Like you said "there are no dumb questions" but there sure are some darn funny ones.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , and leave it to me to ask them , lolol
Stay tuned when my girls kid , should be a riot , lolol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i think you ladies are on to something i thought they needed more and so i mixed it in there feed which is costly so this time maybe i try the can thing thanks for the tip


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

trickyroo..maybe type out a paper on how to properly care and feed your goat...hand it to them next time you go it...make sure it has a list of necessary meds, feeds, mineral and supplements and so forth...let them know you if they keep their store stocked for goats you can tell all your goat friends where to shop : ) they will either be insulted or grateful : ) we work with our feed store, which caters to horse and cattle..its mostly horse...but the guy is willing to look up things for us and order what we need...like the mineral we just ordered....We let them know being well stocked for goats will be a boost since we live in meat goat belt! We will pass the word..Rockin R works with you !!! : )


----------

